# Decreased energy and appetite while on low dose of test



## testnoob (Aug 14, 2019)

I’m 39 years old been taking 200 mg test decanoate for almost 5 months. About week 4 I noticed increased appetite and morning erections. Now for the last 3 weeks have not been hungry at all and no morning wood. Slight decrease in energy as well. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 14, 2019)

You don't need morning wood at 39 anyway.  Just gets in the way.  

Get some blood work if you haven't.  You may need an AI.


----------



## snake (Aug 14, 2019)

Blood work!


----------



## Deadhead (Aug 14, 2019)

Bloodwork, before dureing and after.... otherwise everything just a guess


----------



## testnoob (Aug 14, 2019)

Yeah I don’t need the morning wood, it still works when the time comes. Bloodwork where I’m at seems to be difficult. Can’t find a doc that will test my estrogen levels. I’ve been keeping a close eye on how I feel, no nipple soreness no holding water.


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 14, 2019)

I go through here to get my bloodwork. 
https://www.privatemdlabs.com/?gcli...wVdhuA6hq5CHSDrdbOuqVkGlUhOMMAagaAqEsEALw_wcB


----------



## DF (Aug 15, 2019)

How often are your injections?


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2019)

IME strong morning wood means my hormones are in balance. 

My guess is your e2 is high. 

Blood work.


----------



## testnoob (Aug 15, 2019)

Thank you for all the help. My injections are once a week on Monday


----------



## testnoob (Aug 15, 2019)

With it being a long ester would it be beneficial to pin twice a week?


----------



## Jin (Aug 15, 2019)

testnoob said:


> With it being a long ester would it be beneficial to pin twice a week?



Look up esters and half life and what they mean. This is key in understanding a lot of the basics of trt and cycles. 

The answer to your question is “no”. But you please find out why for yourself.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 15, 2019)

find a private place in your hood......you need a female panel


----------



## testnoob (Aug 16, 2019)

Thank you for the help. I didn’t know about the private blood tests. Michigan sucks


----------



## Trump (Aug 16, 2019)

Is under dosed test not possible too, enough to shut you down but not enough for manly functions?


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2019)

testnoob said:


> Thank you for the help. I didn’t know about the private blood tests. Michigan sucks



You can in Michigan. I checked for you.


----------



## testnoob (Aug 16, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> You can in Michigan. I checked for you.


The closest one I could find was Grand Rapids. They will test my test levels but will not check my e2


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2019)

testnoob said:


> The closest one I could find was Grand Rapids. They will test my test levels but will not check my e2



Did you go through privatemdlabs or personallabs?


----------



## The Tater (Aug 17, 2019)

privatemdlabs is quick and discreet. Do it. Labcorp will do it too


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 17, 2019)

There are like 5 places in michigan. 
http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_locations.php

And this test is only $70 and will check your estodial levels. 
https://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/body-builder-testing.php


----------



## testnoob (Aug 18, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> There are like 5 places in michigan.
> http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_locations.php
> 
> And this test is only $70 and will check your estodial levels.
> https://www.privatemdlabs.com/lp/body-builder-testing.php



Thank you, i didnt realize i had a labcorp so close to me


----------

